# How does the Energy Graph work to determine total mileage?



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I often wonder if I get the full expected range for my AWD Model 3. I have wondered if I have a bad cell or something. I have charged the car up to 100% and then change the settings to display mileage, it will say that I have 300 miles of range (which I think is ~7% low from spec). Note, this is with the car set for the OEM 18" wheels. So I thought I might be able to use the energy screen to help me investigate some.

But, I am confused on how the energy graph can be used to determine total range for the car (100% - 0% charge range). Attached is a pic of a drive I just did that took 29.8 miles. I am using the "30mi" energy graph and using the "average" weighting. So I think these are the best "long range" estimations the car will give me.

The graph says my "Avg" is 195 Wh/mi. Not sure why this different from the menu below the car on the left side of the screen that says 202 WH/mi, but whatever - maybe the other menu uses a shorter mileage averaging window?). The graph also says the projected range left is 248 mi. And there is 71% charge left on the battery.

So if I take 75kWh (the supposed capacity for a AWD long distance model that I have) and divide it by the AVG of 195 Wh/mi, then I get 75000 / 195 = 385 mi. I expect it to be above the rated 322mi because I was more efficient than the typical 233 Wh/mi rating. Then if I multiply the 385 mile range by the 71% left on the battery , I get 385 mi * 0.71% = 273 mi, and this is above the displayed 248 miles estimated from the graph.

But, on the other hand, if I divide the est range left by the % charge left - I get 248 mi / 0.71 = 349 mi. This is 9.2% lower than the 385 miles. So which is correct?

Also, If I try to determine the energy capacity of the car by multiplying the (AVG * Estimated range) / (% left), I get 195 Wh/mi * 248 mi / 0.71 = 68,133 Wh, which is much below the 75 kWh expected.

So I am confused. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance!
Steve


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

At the top of the display is "Consumption" and "Trip". Although "Consumption" can give metrics for elevation and headwind effects, I've never found it useful. But touch "Trip" and you'll have an especially useful graph that effectively tracks your progress on a trip.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> At the top of the display is "Consumption" and "Trip". Although "Consumption" can give metrics for elevation and headwind effects, I've never found it useful. But touch "Trip" and you'll have an especially useful graph that effectively tracks your progress on a trip.


Also, put a destination into the navigation at the start of a trip, then switch to the "Trip" display that Bob mentions. It will show you the expected consumption during your journey. Then, as you drive, it will show you actual consumption as well, and you can see how they differ. Study the picture below for a minute and see if you have any questions about what is being displayed.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I haven't used the trip graph much lately. Several months ago, the graph was very useful and accurate, but only after traveling +/-20 miles of the trip. In other words, for the first 20 miles or so after leaving a supercharger, the trip graph was wildly pessimistic and made you want to return to the supercharger for more charge, After 20 miles, it would find it's bearings and become quite accurate. Has this early inaccuracy been corrected?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

FRC said:


> for the first 20 miles or so after leaving a supercharger, the trip graph was wildly pessimistic


I have not experienced that problem and just recently upgraded to 2020.8.1 so I need to retest. Speculation, the likely problem is the first 20 miles will include the acceleration to speed or negotiating away from a SuperCharger. If the SuperCharger is in a low area, the climb would also have an effect.

I'll try to replicate your problem.

Bob Wilson


----------

